# Special need cats in London needing homes



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Not that I'm seriously considering adopting another cat (would be nice but its simply not practical) -but i came across an organisation in London that takes in special need cats. They have taken in FIV+ cats, cats with diabetes, old cats, brain damaged cats. They seem to have a strict no kill policy.

Below is a link to cats that need homes right now. 

http://www.9livescats.homestead.com/homeswtd.html

I like Tabby. He is cute.


----------

